# How2 Hilfe mein PC ist unter Wasser PC Rettung in letzter Sekunde!



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

*How2 Hilfe mein PC ist unter Wasser PC Rettung in letzter Sekunde!
*
Ist das nicht schön ?
Man hat eine Wasserkühlung und alles ist endlich leise und schön kühl.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ist wenn man mal was wechseln muss und dabei kommt plötzlich nochmal Wasser aus den Radiator oder einen Kühler ?
Oder noch schlimmer es kommt zu einen Leck ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlich fliest das Wasser schön über dem Mainboard oder der neuen Grafikkarte.

Dann ist die Wakü nicht mehr so schön. Denn dann hat man ein gewaltiges Problem vor sich.
Was also in diesen Fall tun ?

Zuerst für die die jetzt gerade das Problem haben ein 10 Punkte Plan. Weiter unten ist dann alles erklärt.



Spoiler



1. Ruhe bewahren
2. Rechner vom Strom nehmen
3. mit Trockenen Küchentüchern Wasser von den Bauteilen abtupfen
4. Bauteile die vom Wasser betroffen sind mit Küchentüchern ausstopfen
5. Kühler abnehmen
6. Küchentücher erneuern bis sie Trocken sind dann alles 12 h stehen lassen
7. Die betroffenen Bauteile backen (Graka bei max. 60° Board usw. max. 50 °)oder Föhnen für mind 1h und Erden beim angreifen !
8. Papier etc. entfernen und zusammenbauen
9. Vorsichtig über eine Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste Strom geben
10. Alles sorgsam Testen



Wenn einen so etwas passiert ist die erste Regel Ruhe bewahren !!
Noch muss man sich nicht Gedanken über neue Hardware machen, noch hat man Chancen sofern man das möchte...

Als erstes muss man erst einmal dafür sorgen das der PC Stromlos ist. Also sofort ! Stecker aus der Steckdose. Das ist besonders wichtig damit ihr euch nicht gefährdet und auch keinen Schaden an der Hardware anrichtet. Prinzipiell sollte sowieso beim Basteln der Stecker nicht in der Steckdose sein !
Wenn nämlich Strom auf die Bauteile ist besteht die Gefahr das das Wasser einen Kurzschluss verursacht.

Aber wie war das ? Hieß es nicht das das Kühlmittel für Wasserkühlungen nicht leitend ist ?
Nun das stimmt so nicht ganz.
Im Grunde besteht solches Kühlmittel aus destillierten Wasser mit ein paar Zusätze gegen Korrosion usw.
Aber durch Staub wird es leicht leitend. Und auch durch das Kupfer wird das Wasser im Kreislauf wieder leitend da Ionen aus den Kupfer der Kühler in das Wasser wieder übergeht.Dabei ist auch zu beachten das man immer Staub mit im Kreislauf hat. Das lässt sich nicht verhintern wie man im Bild sieht. Das Wasser war 5 Monate in einer geschlossenen Wasserkühlung unterwegs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch auf den Bauteilen ist Staub der ausreicht das Kühlmittel wieder Leitfähig zu machen.
Das Kühlmittel ist zwar noch nicht so leitend wie Wasser aus Leitung aber es reicht dennoch um einen Kurzschluss zu verursachen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem Ihr nun ganz sicher seit das der Rechner keinen Strom mehr bekommt habt solltet ihr euch eine Küchenpapier Rolle organisieren und zwar schnell. Der kluge Wakü Bastler hat immer so etwas mit bei liegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedenfalls stopft ihr damit erst einmal das ab was die Überschwemmung verursacht hat. Denn ihr müsst erst einmal den Nachschub an Wasser unterbinden.
Anschließend tupft ihr eure betroffene Hardware mit Küchenpapier ab. Seit da nicht Sparsam mit den Küchenpapier. Sobald es etwas nass ist nehmt ihr am besten wieder eine Trockenen Stelle. Und wenn das ganze Blatt feucht ist ein neues abreißen und weiter machen.Das solltet ihr so lange machen bis ihr alles sichtbare Wasser weg bekommen habt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend baut ihr die betroffenen Teile am besten aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Und baut falls nötig zB den Kühler von Chipsatz oder Grafikkarte ab. Darunter sammelt sich unter Umständen sehr gerne Wasser. Und das müssen wir ja weg bekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dabei ist es auch egal ob es ein Luftkühler oder ein Grafikkarten Kühler ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn das geschehen ist nehmt ihr wieder trockenes Küchenpapier und Stopft damit Alles aus was unter dem Leck lag. Also Stopft ihr es in zB PCI Anschlüsse etc und auch bei Kondensatoren solltet ihr Küchenpapier haben.
Das muss dann so aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat den Sinn das es Wasser Aus den kleinsten Ecken saugt. Nach ungefähr 30 Minuten nehmt ihr das Papier wieder weg und kontrolliert ob das Papier nass ist. Wenn Ja dann wechselt ihr das Papier aus und stopft alles wieder genau so aus.
Das wiederholt ihr in den gleichen Abstand bis das Papier Trocken bleibt. Aber wenn das der Fall ist stopft ihr wieder alles mit trockenen Papier aus und lasst alles so mindestens 12 h stehen damit das Wasser was sich noch an unzugänglichen stellen befindet aufgesaugt wird oder mindestens etwas weiter an zugänglichen Stellen wandert.
Während alles so steht sollte die Umgebung relativ Warm sein um den ganzen Vorgang zu unterstützen.
Kleinere Teile wie Grafikkarten könnt ihr auch auf eine Heizung stellen damit Warme Luft von beiden Seiten an der Platine vorbei wandern kann.
Während ihr wartet solltet ihr aber immer sicher stellen das nicht noch mehr Wasser austritt oder das sich etwas Vollsaugt.
Wenn nach 12 Stunden alles trocken ist kann es weiter gehen. Wenn nicht dann solltet ihr noch länger Warten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun habt ihr wieder drei Möglichkeiten.

1. Hoffen das ihr alles an Wasser erwischt habt, das Papier entfernen und alles zusammenbauen. Das ist aber nicht wirklich klug.
2. Die Teile Föhnen was zwar ein geringerer Aufwand ist aber nicht ganz so sicher
3. die Teile die es betroffen hat in den Backofen zu stecken.

Das Föhnen bietet sich besonders bei großen Teilen an wie zB Mainboard. Dabei solltet ihr den Föhn nicht zu heiß einstellen und gleichmäßig das betroffene Teil Föhnen. Es sollten sich die betroffenen Bauteile langsam erwärmen. Das macht ihr einige Zeit Lang. Dann könnt ihr den Föhn ablegen und ihn Punktuell auf einer Stelle föhnen lassen. Das ganze solltet ihr aber überwachen damit die Stelle nicht zu Warm wird. So arbeitet ihr dann die ganzen betroffenen Stellen mit ab. Je nachdem wie warm es wird sollte der Föhn mindestens noch 15 min. auf den stellen gerichtet sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Backofen solltet habt ihr etwas mehr zu beachten. So sollte der Offen nicht zu Warm sein. Grafikkarten vertragen noch um die 60 °C Mainboards und Soundkarten solltet ihr aber maximal 50 ° zumuten.
Natürlich sollte auch alles an Papier vor dem Backen entfernt werden.
Bevor ihr die Teile in den Backofen legt solltet ihr ihn evtl. reinigen. Und ihr solltet den Offen Vorheizen da einige Geräte mit wärmeren Temperaturen ihre Soll Temperatur erreichen wollen.
Sobald aber die Temperatur steht solltet ihr Umluft einschalten und die Teile auf einer nichtleitenden Unterlage in den Backofen legen.
Die Teile last ihr dann ungefähr eine Stunde im Offen. Nach 30 min solltet ihr aber die Teile auch einmal wenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr die Backofen Methode Nutzt müsst ihr darauf achten eure Hardware nicht elektrostatisch zu zerstören. Also solltet ihr euch Erden in dem ihr einen Heizkörper anfasst. Außerdem solltet ihr die Teile langsam abkühlen lassen. Also den Backofen ausschalten und einen Spalt auf machen damit die Wärme langsam entweicht.

Nachdem ihr nun eure Hardware mit Föhn oder Backofen behandelt habt heißt es noch etwas Warten damit wieder alles abkühlt und sich wieder akklimatisiert.
Danach solltet ihr euch alles noch einmal genau ansehen ob noch irgendwo Wasser zu sehen ist oder ob nicht noch ein kleines Stückchen Papier irgendwo steckt.
Besonders zu achten ist dabei auf Anschlüsse wo noch Wasser oder Papier sein kann, zwischen Bautellen wie Kondensatoren, Hinter und unter dem Mainboard.

Wenn nötig solltet ihr noch mit einen Pinsel die Anschlüsse wie PCI säubern damit es nicht zu Kontaktproblemen kommt. Das ist zwar sehr unwahrscheinlich aber man weiß manchmal nie.
Danach könnt ihr langsam wieder alles zusammenbauen. Wenn natürlich kein Wasser mehr zu sehen ist. Und ihr solltet auch darauf achten das nicht wieder Wasser austritt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und dann kommt der kritische Moment. Das einschalten.
Am besten ist es das Netzteil ein zu schalten und dann den PC an einer Schaltbaren Steckdosenleiste Anschließen und von dort aus Strom zugeben.
Wenn alles klappt sollte es keine Probleme geben und nichts Rauchen oder ähnliches. Wenn das alles Läuft lasst den PC ca. 15 min so stehen um sicher zu gehen das sich daran nichts ändert. Wenn danach noch alles wie vorher ist könnt ihr den PC einschalten. Auch hier heißt es wieder beobachten was so passiert. Wenn er ganz normal hochfährt und keine Bluescreens, Blackscreens oder Whitescreens kommt dann lasst ihn einfach mal eine Stunde so laufen. Sollte er dann immer noch laufen wird die Chance immer größer das alles in Ordnung ist.
Das könnt ihr dann nach der Stunde im idle austesten indem ihr mal Prime und Furmark startet. Wenn das nach einer Stunde immer noch läuft habt ihr es geschafft und eure Hardware ist ok.
Wenn der PC bei den Tests aussteigt dann solltet ihr evtl. Übertaktungen zurück auf Standard setzen und bei Standard Einstellungen Testen.
Wenn der Rechner dann immer noch abstürzt testet Prime und Furmark einzeln. Wenn Da etwas abstürzt wisst ihr was es ist. Bei Prime ist es das Board oder der RAM oder auch die CPU wenn dort Wasser gelaufen ist.
Wenn Furmark abstürzt ist es meist die Grafikkarte.

Und das solltet ihr beachten damit ihr das nicht durchmachen müsst oder noch einmal erleben müsst.

Bei Arbeiten am PC solltet ihr immer den Rechner vom Strom nehmen das ist auch zu eurer Sicherheit.
Ihr solltet immer eine Küchenpapier Rolle da stehen haben nur für den Fall. Auch sollte ein kleines Gefäß bereit stehen falls ihr mal einen Wasserstrahl abfangen müsst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim erst befüllen nach einen Umbau oder neu instalation sollten zur Sicherheit alle Anschlüsse mit Papier umhüllt werden was kleine undichtigkeiten aufdeckt und kleinere Wasser austritte verhintern kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr Wasser nachfüllt oder etwas an einen Teil macht was noch Wasser beinhaltet solltet ihr benachbarte Teile die empfindlich auf Wasser reagieren abdecken.
Wenn ihr Hardware tauscht, versichert euch das sich kein Wasser mehr in den Kühlern oder Radiatoren angesammelt hat das heraus fliesen kann.
Dichtet vor allen die Anschlüsse der Kühler und Radiatoren ab damit dort kein Wasser unerwartet raus kommt.
Weiterhin ist es Ratsam sich eine Konstruktion zu Bauen mit der man das Wasser schnell und einfach ablassen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Im Bild sieht man so etwas. Ein Kugelhahn der in den Kreislauf an tiefster stelle integriert wurde. Wenn man nun die eine Verschraubung löst fliest erst ein Teil des Wassers ab und wenn der Kugelhahn geöffnet ist fliest der andere Teil ab. Damit kann man das ganze dosieren und verhindert eine ungewollte Überschwemmung.Ferner kann man in der nähe einen Filter einbauen was das spätere Warten erleichtert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr neue Teile einbaut überprüft deren Dichtigkeit.
Achtet darauf das wenn ihr schon einmal verbaute Teile wieder einsetzt das die Dichtungen ok sind.
Macht keine Versuche ohne das die Schläuche gesichert sind.

Was ist aber wenn man keine Zeit hat ? Und einen passiert so etwas ?
Nun dann gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit die ganze Sache erheblich zu beschleunigen.
Das aber ist nicht ganz so sicher und Sauber und ist keinesfalls dem oben genannten Methoden vor zu ziehen !!!

Das größte Problem bei Wasser ist es das es gerne unter Bauteilen (Widerstände,Chips) drunter kriecht. Dort bekommt man es auch nur sehr schlecht weg. Zumindest mit Luft.
Aber es gibt noch mittel die Wasser verdrängen.
Einmal wäre da Ethanol. Das verdrängt Wasser hat aber den Nachteil das es Plexiglas angreift. Weswegen man verhindern sollte das es in den Kühlkreislauf kommt.
Aceton gibt es auch noch. Das ist aber extrem heikel und sollte keinesfalls zu lange mit dem Board in Kontakt sein und greift auch Plastik an.
Isopropanol wäre auch noch eine Option da es sehr schnell verdampft. Allerdings wirken die Dämpfe betäubend und reizend.
Nicht geeignet ist Kontaktspray, WD 40, Bremsen Reiniger und alles was so aus der Richtung kommt da es schlicht zu aggressiv ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es Ausnahmen ?
Ja !!!
Wenn Wasser in das Netzteil kommt dann solltet ihr noch Vorsichtiger sein. Das Wasser dort raus zu bekommen ist sehr schwer. Außer dem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr Groß das es vermutlich kaput gegangen ist da im Netzteil Bauteile vorhanden sind die längere Zeit unter Spannung stehen.
Wenn ihr also vermutet das Wasser in das Netzteil gekommen ist dann baut es aus und überprüft es auserhalb des PCs. Aber öffnen solltet ihr es nicht da wie schon gesagt Teile verbaut sind die noch unter Spannung stehen können. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was macht ihr aber wenn das Kühlmittel Rückstände auf der Hardware hinterlassen hat ?
Dann nehmt ihr wieder etwas Küchenpapier und befeuchtet es leicht ! mit destilierten Wasser und Tupft die Betroffenen Teile Vorsichtig ab. Aber bedenkt das die so behandelten Teile wieder richtig Trocken werden müssen bevor ihr sie so Verbaut.

Ich hoffe das ihr nie so eine Aktion durchmachen müsst und wenn doch das mein kleines How to euch etwas Helfen konnte. Wie ihr seht ist erst mal alles halb so wild und kommt wieder in Ordnung wenn man entsprechend handelt.
_*Allerdings übernimmt das PC Games Hardware, Aquatuning oder ich keinerlei Haftung für Schäden die ihr euch, anderen oder eurer oder fremder Hardware zufügt. 
Das befolgen dieser Anleitung geschieht also auf eigener Gefahr.*_

Zu guter letzt möchte ich mich noch bei Aquatuning bedanken die mich mit ein paar Teilen unterstützt haben mit denen ich den Rechner wieder Lauffähig bekommen habe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Januar 2011)

Kein Doppelpost sondern mein Bilder Speicher ist das.


----------



## _chris_ (23. Januar 2011)

Sehr gut gelungen. 
Du kannst es vllt. noch ein bisschen besser gliedern/ übersichtlicher machen. Aber ist eig. auch so schon klasse geamcht.

MfG


----------



## ATB (23. Januar 2011)

Diese 10 Punkte sollte sich jeder in Sichtnähe des Computers anbringen. So grät man nicht im Ernstfall in Panik, wie bei Feueralarmen. 
Aus der eigenen Erfahrung so ein How-to zu schreiben finde ich super


----------



## Leandros (23. Januar 2011)

Super Guide, mehr muss man dazu gar nicht sagen.


----------



## drunkendj (23. Januar 2011)

Sehr schönes How to!


----------



## Walt (23. Januar 2011)

Klasse HowTo!! Zum Glück war's bei mir noch nicht soweit, aber jetzt weiß ich ja wie ich vorgehen muss


----------



## JonnyB1989 (24. Januar 2011)

Sehr gutes How To. 

Eine Kleigkeit hast du vergessen, wie siehts aus wenn gesleevte Kabel etwas mehr Wasser abbekommen?

Die Kapillarkraft wirkt auch da und das hat ein Bekannter von mir erfahren als Mainboard und Graka deswegen gegrillt worden sind.
Eine Kleine Undichtigkeit am AGB uns schon wars passiert.

Die gesleevten Kabel Sollte man auch checken, ob diese Nass sind und gegebenen Falls Trocknen.


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. Januar 2011)

Super Sache so was mal niederzuschreiben 

Hatte bei Installation selber das Problem das ein Anschluss (natürlich der oben auf der Graka) undicht war. Da ist die ganze Suppe dann zwischen Kühler und Graka gelaufen.
Zwei Tage wurde die Graka auf Heizug und im Backofen getrocknet, bis ich den Mut hatte wieder zu testen... verrichtet ihren Dienst aber seit dem Vorfall vor einem Jahr wieder ohne Mängel.

Da hatte ich auch Panik, vor allem weil kein Geld für ne neue da war


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. Januar 2011)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Sehr gut gelungen.
> Du kannst es vllt. noch ein bisschen besser gliedern/ übersichtlicher machen. Aber ist eig. auch so schon klasse geamcht.
> MfG



Wie meinst du das ? Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis ? Da muss ich gestehen das ich das Versucht hatte aber es nicht zu meiner Zufriefenheit hin bekommen habe. Ich hoffe das ich das bis zum nächsten mal hin bekomme wie ich das will.



Walt schrieb:


> Klasse HowTo!! Zum Glück war's bei mir noch nicht soweit, aber jetzt weiß ich ja wie ich vorgehen muss



Hoffen wir das es auch so bleibt. Denn es ist nicht Lustig mit zu bekommen wie Wasser über 2 Grakas läuft.



JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Sehr gutes How To.
> 
> Eine Kleigkeit hast du vergessen, wie siehts aus wenn gesleevte Kabel etwas mehr Wasser abbekommen?
> 
> ...



An die Kapilar Kraft bei den Kabeln hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Aber die Sache ist schon berechtigt gerade wenn man sieht das einige die Kabel des 24 Pin Steckers um die AGB wickeln. Ich werde es noch ergenzen. Danke.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Super Sache so was mal niederzuschreiben
> 
> Hatte bei Installation selber das Problem das ein Anschluss (natürlich der oben auf der Graka) undicht war. Da ist die ganze Suppe dann zwischen Kühler und Graka gelaufen.
> Zwei Tage wurde die Graka auf Heizug und im Backofen getrocknet, bis ich den Mut hatte wieder zu testen... verrichtet ihren Dienst aber seit dem Vorfall vor einem Jahr wieder ohne Mängel.
> ...



Ja es ist nicht schön sowas. Aber Glücklicher weiße hat man eben Möglichkeiten und man muss nicht gleich seine Hardware abschreiben. Und bloß gut das man Hauptsächlich destiliertes Wasser in Waküs einsetzt. Bei normalen Wasser kann es unter umständen schon wieder anders aussehen.

@all danke für das Lob finde ich gut das es euch anscheinend Gefällt.  
 Danke.


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2011)

Nobody, das hast du gut gemacht!
Sehr schöne Erste Hilfe Anleitung...

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Januar 2011)

Anm.:
- Das mit dem "30 min Papier in den Slot" erscheint mir riskannt. Aufgeweichtes Papier bleibt ggf. hängen. Da würde ich, solange noch größere Wassermengen enthalten sind (eigentlich muss überhaupt erstmal was reinkommen) nur von außen tupfen bzw. nach kurzer Zeit wieder entfernen.
- Backofen halte ich zusätzlich zu fönen für eher nicht nötig, aber riskant. Die Dinger sind z.T. einfach nicht dafür konzipiert, eine eingestellte Temperatur auf ±5K im gesamten Innenraum zu halten. Nicht umsonst kann man mit 60-70°C z.T. durch kalte Lötstellen verursachte Probleme beheben, obwohl sich die verwendeten Lote iirc typischerweise erst bei 80-90°C in Bewegung setzen sollten.

Sonst (bis aufs Layout  ) nette Anleitung für minimales Risiko.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anm.:
> - Das mit dem "30 min Papier in den Slot" erscheint mir riskannt. Aufgeweichtes Papier bleibt ggf. hängen. Da würde ich, solange noch größere Wassermengen enthalten sind (eigentlich muss überhaupt erstmal was reinkommen) nur von außen tupfen bzw. nach kurzer Zeit wieder entfernen.
> - Backofen halte ich zusätzlich zu fönen für eher nicht nötig, aber riskant. Die Dinger sind z.T. einfach nicht dafür konzipiert, eine eingestellte Temperatur auf ±5K im gesamten Innenraum zu halten. Nicht umsonst kann man mit 60-70°C z.T. durch kalte Lötstellen verursachte Probleme beheben, obwohl sich die verwendeten Lote iirc typischerweise erst bei 80-90°C in Bewegung setzen sollten.
> 
> Sonst (bis aufs Layout  ) nette Anleitung für minimales Risiko.



Naja selbst wenn einmal aufgeweichtes Papier hängen bleiben sollte was ich für relativ unwahrscheinlich halte wenn man Küchenpapier benutzt ist es egal. Denn schlieslich merkt man das beim nächsten mal rein stopfen. Und wenn nicht ist es auch egal denn es Trocknet beim letzten mal reinstopfen von Papier eh mit ab und das wars. 
Kein Problem.
Von ausen ist eher Sinnlos da zb Die PCIe Anschlüsse hinten noch Offen sind wodurch Wasser wenn es von oben nach unten Fliest da auch rein kommt. So war es auch bei mir.

Bei nummer 2 sag ich nur auch Moderatoren lesen nicht alles 
Ich schrieb es so das man entweder Föhnt *oder* Backt...
Und bei den Temperaturen passiert noch nichts mit der Grafikkarte. Und es geht weniger um die Temperatur halten sondern viel mehr darum das Warme Luft an der Graka vorbei strömt und dadurch Wasser verdunstet.
Selbst wenn man 70 Grad einstellt und durch Schwankungen kommt es zu 80 ° sollte immer noch nichts passieren. Notfalls kann man ja ein Thermometer mit rein hängen. 
Soweit ich weiß wird das Lot auf Grakas erst bei 100 ° Flüssig und läuft bei 150 °. Die Werde weiß ich aber nicht zu 100 % daher sind sie mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Was aber das Layout betrifft will mir anscheind niemand etwas sagen. nun gut seis drum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2011)

Mir ging es beim Papier in erster Linie darum, dass ein ausgestopfter Slot später unbrauchbar ist. Und einzelne kleine Papierfetzen, die sich in matschigem Zustand um die Kontakte gelegt haben, werden schwer zu entfernen sein.
Ich persönlich hatte noch kein Wasser in den Slots, würde aber annehmen, dass man einen Großteil auch ohne Stopfe rausbekommt, weil die Strukturen der Slots fein genug sind, um stehendes Wasser über Kapilarkärfte bis an die Oberfläche zu bekommen. Papier reinstopfen kann man dann, wenn nur noch Restfeuchtigkeit drinne und ein Durchweichen des Papiers somit unwahrscheinlich ist.

Das "oder" habe ich in der Tat überlesen, aber bei einem so langen Text mag das vorkommen. Moderatoren sind auch nur Menschen.

Bezüglich Layout:

Was möchtest du da denn hören? Vorschläge/Anregungen?:
- Unterteilung in Kapitel
- Inhaltsverzeichniss
- Größe der Bilder ihrem Zweck anpassen und in den Textfluss einbinden
- einfache Schritte, die nacheinander folgen, als Liste gestalten
- Unterpunkte/Ergänzungen einrücken
...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Januar 2011)

Ok es mag bei stark durchnästen Dingen zu treffen. Soweit gehe ich noch mit und werde es noch mit ergänzen.

Mit den oder war doch nur ein Spaß meinerseits. Und das solltest du auch nicht böse nehmen. War jedenfalls nicht so gemeint.



> Was möchtest du da denn hören? Vorschläge/Anregungen?:


Ja klar. Sonst hätte ich die Anspielung einfach nur übergangen. Mich interessiert viel mehr die kritik als alles andere.



> Unterteilung in Kapitel


Jo ist teilweise schwierig werde ich aber noch machen. Auch wenn ich das mit den Inhaltsverzeichnis zum klicken noch nicht hin bekomme.



> Größe der Bilder ihrem Zweck anpassen und in den Textfluss einbinden


nochmal zum mitmeißeln. Die sollten doch die richtige größe haben. Und nur so kleine Vorschaubilder finde ich ehrlichgesagt blöd und werde ich auch nie machen. Ich werde sie immer wieder mit einbinden.



> einfache Schritte, die nacheinander folgen, als Liste gestalten


auch sowas was schwer umsetzbar ist da ich versuche alles haarklein zu beschreiben. aber ich werds versuchen.



> Unterpunkte/Ergänzungen einrücken


nachvollziehbar.



> ...


???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2011)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ok es mag bei stark durchnästen Dingen zu treffen. Soweit gehe ich noch mit und werde es noch mit ergänzen.



Ich seh das ganze auch nicht als hochriskant, aber mal ehrlich:
Ein "mit ein bißchen Restrisiko"-How2 würde aus den Sätzen
"wischt das Wasser auf, wartet 12 Stunden" bestehen. Wenn man schon jeden nur erdenklichen weiteren Schaden ausschließen will, dann auch diesen



> Mit den oder war doch nur ein Spaß meinerseits. Und das solltest du auch nicht böse nehmen. War jedenfalls nicht so gemeint.







> Jo ist teilweise schwierig werde ich aber noch machen. Auch wenn ich das mit den Inhaltsverzeichnis zum klicken noch nicht hin bekomme.



Mehr als die Codeliste kann ich da aktuell als Hilfestellung auch nicht anbieten. Mein Guide hat zwar auch ein linkendes Inhaltsverzeichniss, aber dessen Code ist nicht wirklich zum "mal einen Überblick bekommen" geeignet 



> nochmal zum mitmeißeln. Die sollten doch die richtige größe haben. Und nur so kleine Vorschaubilder finde ich ehrlichgesagt blöd und werde ich auch nie machen. Ich werde sie immer wieder mit einbinden.



Also imho brauchen Bilder einer Küchenrolle oder einer WD40 Dose nicht die halbe Bildschirmhöhe einzunehmen. Und bei anderen Bildern (z.B. den ersten beiden) ist mir gar nicht klar, was sie zum Text beitragen. "ausgebaute Hardware" und "Kühler in Nahaufnahme" sind ähnlich nutzlos. Bilder von einem mit Zewa bestückten Gehäuse gibt es drei Stück - unterschiedliche Aussage?
Da gilt imho: Optische Auflockerung ist nett, aber wenn sie als riesiger Klotz den Textfluss unterbricht, dann sollte man sich was anderes überlegen.
Das Bild mit dem Kurzschluss zeigt primär intakte Bereiche - ein bißchen zurechtschneiden würde nicht nur den Platzbedarf senken, der Betrachter würde auch gezielt auf den interessanten Teil des Bildes gelenkt werden.



> auch sowas was schwer umsetzbar ist da ich versuche alles haarklein zu beschreiben. aber ich werds versuchen.



Das ist immer eine schwere Balance. Fasst man es knapp und übersichtlich zusammen, fehlen vielleicht wichtige Informationen oder es wird unübersichtlich. Schreibt man einen langen Fließtext, dann ließt ihn kaum jemand vollständig 



> ???



Mit Absätzen und Leerzeilen könnte man noch deutlich gestalterischer an den Text rangehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Januar 2011)

> Ich seh das ganze auch nicht als hochriskant, aber mal ehrlich:
> Ein "mit ein bißchen Restrisiko"-How2 würde aus den Sätzen
> "wischt das Wasser auf, wartet 12 Stunden" bestehen. Wenn man schon jeden nur erdenklichen weiteren Schaden ausschließen will, dann auch diesen



Naja wie gesagt ich Persönlich hallte es für etwas naja unwahrscheinlich.
Ich hab es selbst so Probiert und es ging.Wenngleich ich vlt auch nur Glück gehabt haben kann. Ich denke aber das dieser Abschnitt in der Tat überarbeitet gehört. Demzufolge werde ich mir das noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.



> Mehr als die Codeliste kann ich da aktuell als Hilfestellung auch nicht anbieten. Mein Guide hat zwar auch ein linkendes Inhaltsverzeichniss, aber dessen Code ist nicht wirklich zum "mal einen Überblick bekommen" geeignet


Ich versuchs einmal. Irgendwann wirds schon was werden. 



> Also imho brauchen Bilder einer Küchenrolle oder einer WD40 Dose nicht die halbe Bildschirmhöhe einzunehmen. Und bei anderen Bildern (z.B. den ersten beiden) ist mir gar nicht klar, was sie zum Text beitragen. "ausgebaute Hardware" und "Kühler in Nahaufnahme" sind ähnlich nutzlos. Bilder von einem mit Zewa bestückten Gehäuse gibt es drei Stück - unterschiedliche Aussage?
> Da gilt imho: Optische Auflockerung ist nett, aber wenn sie als riesiger Klotz den Textfluss unterbricht, dann sollte man sich was anderes überlegen.
> Das Bild mit dem Kurzschluss zeigt primär intakte Bereiche - ein bißchen zurechtschneiden würde nicht nur den Platzbedarf senken, der Betrachter würde auch gezielt auf den interessanten Teil des Bildes gelenkt werden.



Gut ich habs mitgemeißelt. Bei der Küchenrolle etc sehe ichs ein und werde es beim nächsten mal berügsichtigen.
Bei den 1 beiden Bildern ja die haben einen Sinn. Lies dir mal die ersten paar Zeilen durch und betrachte dir die Bilder genau. Na was fällt auf ?  
Ich fands jedenfalls ziemlich gut eigentlich. 



> Das ist immer eine schwere Balance. Fasst man es knapp und übersichtlich zusammen, fehlen vielleicht wichtige Informationen oder es wird unübersichtlich. Schreibt man einen langen Fließtext, dann ließt ihn kaum jemand vollständig



Ich sehe du verstehst mein Problem.



> Mit Absätzen und Leerzeilen könnte man noch deutlich gestalterischer an den Text rangehen.


Hab ich eigentlich schon versucht wenns nicht reicht okey ich werd weiter dran Basteln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2011)

Aufm zweiten Bild ist weniger Wasser drin und die Anschlüsse an der Grafikkarte wurden verändert - das fällt auf. Aber ein Umbau ergibt keinen Bezug zum Thema 
Beides wäre auch bei halber Auflösung noch gut zu erkennen und etwaige vorher-nachher Vergleiche wirken imho besser, wenn die Bilder nebeneinander passen, so dass man sie zeitgleich im Blick hat.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Januar 2011)

> Aufm zweiten Bild ist weniger Wasser drin


Darauf kamms mir an.  In der einen AGB ist kein Wasser mehr drin. 

Die Anschlüsse der Graka sind nur anders weil ich diese geändert habe da ich die 2. Graka mit eingebunden habe. Deswegen das Basteln deswegen das Thema 

Es ging mir mehr um dem Efekt hey da ist das Wasser aus der einen AGB raus. 
Daher übereinander.  Erst wie es sei soll und dann wie nicht... 
Daher ist das schon so ok finde ich. 

Daher hab ich auch auf einen Vorher nachher Vergleich verzichtet.


----------



## falkboett (6. Februar 2011)

Respekt, sehr gute Dokumentation. Wollte mir eigentlich auch immer noch mal einen wassergekühltes System bauen. Wenn ich solche Bilder sehe, tendiere ich dann doch wieder zur Luftkühlung.

MfG


----------

